

Is there an harddisk in the chrome-os notebooks? - naughtysriram

Those videos say all your data goes to the cloud. What if I were in a place where there is no internet and I want to work offline?
======
obilgic
there is hd - more info : [http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/chromiumos-
design-docs/d...](http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/chromiumos-design-
docs/disk-format)

~~~
naughtysriram
but all the applications are in the cloud..!!! so how can one use them without
an internet connection?

~~~
iamdave
Modern technology has invented this process called caching.

